# Sentra Horn



## isjka (May 13, 2004)

Hi,

First I'd like to thank everyone who helped diagnose my previous problem. I went to the dealership armed with info.

My problem today is with the horn. While pressing it in there is no sound. However, when the car is off and the panic button is pressed on the keyless entry, the alarm sounds great. 

Is fixing the horn so the sound comes out while pressing it in an easy task to perform? Please note I'm a programmer so I have no idea about cars at all. I looked in the fuse box and nothing was mentioned about a horn. Not sure where I would even go get a fuse. Not sure if it's even a fuse that's the problem. Can someone please advise me as to how I should proceed? If it needs to be taken to a dealership, what would an estimate cost be?

Forgot to mention it's a 2000 Sentra SE

Thanks.

Jason


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

It's either a fuse, a short in the wire, the speaker itself, or the horn button inside your wheel... the fuse you are looking for should be under the hood, there will probably be a couple fuse boxes under there, but they should say what the fuses inside are for... If the fuse is good, test the wires to the horn when the horn button is depressed with the car on.

Otherwise, of the ten cars that I have owned in the last five years, only two have had horns... They are pretty much useless.


----------



## isjka (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.

Unfortunately, with the way people drive in the city of Chicago, a horn is almost a necessity.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

if the horn works with the alarm/panic, then its not a fuse/wire or horn problem, its gotta be the button behind the steering wheel...


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> if the horn works with the alarm/panic, then its not a fuse/wire or horn problem, its gotta be the button behind the steering wheel...



Duh, don't I feel like a dumbass for not reading thoroughly.


----------

